# Using clinical hypnosis



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone here ever investigated clinical hypnosis as a solution to their own bedroom issues, as opposed to those your partner might have? 

Would you consider it as an option?


----------



## Drewgar (Jan 11, 2012)

i was always of the midnset that hypnosis is all to do with your own mind, its has far as i am conserned you being lead to believe that they are helping you by hypnotising you to not feel in such a way. When as a matter of fact its all your own doing so why would you need hypnosis to get to this stage.

For me its never gonna be a option cause its all to do with your own mind so why tell some1 things u could deal with yourself.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes I would consider it. Hypnosis is weird, and I really don't understand it at all. But it has been proven to work for a number of things including PTSD, quitting smoking, anxiety, etc. If there is some independent source showing it can be helpful for whatever issue you are dealing with, I would certainly consider going to a QUALIFIED hypno-therapist.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

...or just a qualified therapist in general. Maybe.. MAYBE.. if a well respected therapist or sex thrapist suggests that hypnosis might be helpful than I would consider it.

I think aiming for hypnosis right out of the gate would be a mistake. I'd want to make sure I had a well gounded and firm understanding of 'the problem' before jumping straight into behavior modification. Behaviors are there for a reason and it is a good idea to me to address 'why' before advancing to 'change'.

But i am just a random knucklehead on some internet forum. I suggest getting some substantive advice from a local professional.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

There appears to be a high possibility that part of my problem to not ejaculate during sex is a mental block. I need to however investigate whether being overweight is another part of the problem. If I get my weight and fitness to a reasonable level and this problem still exists then I am considering clinical hypnosis. I may also try seeing a psychiatrist before going down this route.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep your eye on the watch...
You're getting horny...

(Sorry, just trying to break the ice with my witty humor!)


----------

